# Inexpensive AR-15 ?



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

Anyone have some tips where I can find a new inexpensive AR? Other than the local places with S&W sports or Oracles?


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

What cheap. You can't look for cheap and bash the cheap models. For what it's worth the sport is an awesome rifle for the price. So you don't get the forward assit button. Big deal.


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

sjk984 said:


> What cheap. You can't look for cheap and bash the cheap models. For what it's worth the sport is an awesome rifle for the price. So you don't get the forward assit button. Big deal.



Not bashing either rifle. Just seeing if anybody has any recommendations of any other brands or places to buy a inexpensive rifle.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Build your own!  Barbie Dolls for men!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

The first question is:
What do you consider to be "inexpensive"? 

Have you set a budget?


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Foot in mouth again! Good point. Inexpensive is in the eye of the beholder. Do you want something you know and understand? Or something from a Big-Box store because everybody else has one? I suggest you do some reading here.http://www.ar15.com/forums/b/3_AR_15.html


----------



## Elwood454 (Apr 14, 2013)

I have a Del-Ton that I built from a kit about 5years ago. I put in a trigger spring kit and a Nikon pro staff 3x9x40. All in I'm about $800. $600 gun, $20 springs, $20 rings and $160 scope. With American eagle black box stuff I can group 1.5 to 2 inches if I do my part. My hand loads will do better, but I haven't played with it in a while. Goes bang every time.


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

http://www.kygunco.com/smith-and-wesson-mp15-sport-556mm-nato-30-round-37242

I know ya said "except M&Ps and Oracles" but this is one helluva deal. $530 for an intro level AR that'll last ya for years if taken care of.

As SJK stated in a previous post, don't sweat that forward assist. I've shot a gazillion rounds through these kind of rifles and I've never used one.......ever. If you have a bad round, ya want get it outta there not pound it deeper into the chamber.


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

PSA has awesome low cost rifles and parts. Pic your lower and upper and pin em together.


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

To make it fun read up and build your own. All the ones I've built the only thing that is the same. Is I use detroit gun works matched upper and lower. Just a personal preference. 
I've seen lowers for 89.99. You can put together a really nice shooter for 550-600..

Palmetto state armory. PGA
Bravo company

I use these sites a lot for my builds


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

If you like the idea of building your own rifle, you can get an 80% lower receiver. Use the jigs to clear out the hammer and trigger area and to drill a couple of holes. You will have a legal AR15 with no serial number.


----------



## Escanaba_Predator (Jan 14, 2012)

What's wrong with oracle? Mine shoot .5" all day with cheap american eagle and thousands of tula without a single ftf. Go on kygunco. The only ar's I've seen run well are the 2 you named bushys and rra's


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I just don't get why the M&P Sport was taken out of the mix from the get go in the hunt for an inexpensive AR. One heck of a firearm for little cash.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

ESOX said:


> M&P Sport


Friend just bought one. After shooting his I wouldn't hesitate on buying one. Good gun for the price point.


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

ESOX said:


> I just don't get why the M&P Sport was taken out of the mix from the get go in the hunt for an inexpensive AR. One heck of a firearm for little cash.


I agree 100%.

I went to the link I posted yesterday and that gun went off sale, was $530 and now it's $593. Still a good deal and still less than I gave for my last upper alone. 

Throw a few P-mags and a 1k round box of ammo and you'll have some serious range fun for around $1100. These rifles are a bargain and gets some very impressive reviews for the price point.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Ruger makes a nice one too that you can get for under $600 if you shop around.


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

http://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/20...ger/﻿-gun-review-smith-and-wesson-mp15-sport/

Truth About Guns has an article on the M&P and gives it a good review.
I've got a couple Rock River's. First exit in Ohio is ADCO, it was the least expensive place to buy them at the time. Very good people to deal with.
As others have said building your own might be the least expensive option.

ETA: At the time is over 20 years ago.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Palmetto State Armory has some Easter Sales going on that are pretty inexpensive


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

PSA has del-ton rifles for 449$


----------



## ltcnav (Oct 10, 2010)

Walmart has has Wyndom/Colt/ and DPMS(I think).


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

S&W MP15 SPORT get's my vote! I'm putting a ALG Defense (Daughter of the Geissele trigger maker) trigger on it tonight and will report back on that if anyone is interested.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Just picked up a new S&W M&P Sport for $516 on Gunbroker. Looking forward to making some holes with it! :chillin:


----------



## mbatson (Oct 10, 2010)

The mp15 sport is one hell of an AR. For the money I don't believe anything could beat it.


----------



## bkglad (Sep 25, 2012)

mbatson said:


> The mp15 sport is one hell of an AR. For the money I don't believe anything could beat it.


Unless you have patience and build you own when things go on sale


----------



## JayC_783 (Jul 26, 2012)

I got an M&P15 Sport a few weeks ago from Dunhams when it was on sale. It's an awesome rifle. It's very well made. I like that the barrel is still given a salt nitride bath treatment. Smith & Wesson no longer calls it Melonite since that is a trademarked name. The Sport has a long, very proven history of rock solid reliability.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

JayC_783 said:


> The Sport has a long, very proven history of rock solid reliability.


I agree the sport is a great firearm, but they were introduced in 2011, hardly time for a "long, very proven history". Do you write copy for firearm periodicals?


----------



## JayC_783 (Jul 26, 2012)

ESOX said:


> I agree the sport is a great firearm, but they were introduced in 2011, hardly time for a "long, very proven history". Do you write copy for firearm periodicals?


lol Hardly. When I was researching getting an Ar-15, I read post after post after post after post of the M&P15 Sport on all sorts of different gun forums. I also watched numerous YouTube videos on the Sport. I don't remember reading about anyone really hating the Sport or reporting any catastrophic failures. Even the guys at AR15.com didn't really say anything bad about the Sport. That's really saying something.  There was a guy who got a Sport to put through a torture test. He documented it on AR15.com. He shot 6,000 rounds through it without cleaning it, straight out of the box. The only time it malfunctioned was when he deliberately induced a malfunction by limp wristing it. The Sport also has a reputation for making it through the Tactical Responses Fighting Rifle course. I liked the Ruger AR-556, too, but I thought the Sport still had the edge.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

JayC_783 said:


> I liked the Ruger AR-556, too, but I thought the Sport still had the edge.


I am seriously considering a Ruger for my next purchase.When I finally got my hands on one while I had lots of ammo at hand, it impressed me as well. Not quite as Spartan as the M&P, so I am assuming it will retain value better, but of course it costs more out of the gate as well. Other than that they both seem reliable and put holes where you point them.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

ESOX said:


> I am seriously considering a Ruger for my next purchase.When I finally got my hands on one while I had lots of ammo at hand, it impressed me as well. Not quite as Spartan as the M&P, so I am assuming it will retain value better, but of course it costs more out of the gate as well. Other than that they both seem reliable and put holes where you point them.


What about customization options? Customer service, parts availability (if needed), warranty, etc? Does one outshine the other when looking as a total package? I've been looking semi-seriously for awhile and anticipate buying this winter. I was leaning towards the Ruger myself, but the M&P was 2nd choice.


----------



## JayC_783 (Jul 26, 2012)

cscott711 said:


> What about customization options? Customer service, parts availability (if needed), warranty, etc? Does one outshine the other when looking as a total package? I've been looking semi-seriously for awhile and anticipate buying this winter. I was leaning towards the Ruger myself, but the M&P was 2nd choice.


The AR-556, for the most part, uses the same parts just about every other AR-15 uses, so switching out parts shouldn't be a problem. The only real areas that may be an issue are the delta ring, gas block (pinned above the barrel instead of below), and barrel nut. None of those are standard, but can be switched out for standard parts if you wish. I've read the delta ring can be rather difficult to unscrew, especially on new guns. It can also, from what I read before, "weld" itself together as it heats up from firing numerous rounds. It's been suggested to use an anti-seize on the threads. I was also kind of surprised to see the firing pin in the bolt carrier group exposed, instead of the more standard shrouded one. It'll likely never be an issue for most anyone here, but I thought it relevant to point out.

Ruger's customer service is very good, so that shouldn't be a worry. Ruger's guns have a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Tfuscg (Nov 9, 2015)

fish_AK said:


> PSA has awesome low cost rifles and parts. Pic your lower and upper and pin em together.


Exactly what I did psa lower with Adams arms blemished upper 800 set up


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

Ruger does not have any kind of written warranty. Ruger prefers to have a one on one with their customers. That being said they take usually take really good care of their customers.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Went to buy the M&P15 Sport today at Gander, but they were out of the package deal including the loader and case. None of the local shops were running the same deal. Looks like I might have to head to Cabela's. Don't really need the loader or case, but I like free stuff. $599 is the price pretty much everywhere with or without the extras.


----------



## JayC_783 (Jul 26, 2012)

Dunham's Sports also has the Sport on sale for $599 regularly. If you have one nearby that could also be an option. That's where I got my Sport back in October. Although, I kind of wish I had waited since it was for sale for $550 during black Friday.


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

I really like my Adams Arms. I purchased a "blemished" 16" base carbine from Buds for $629, that's a good deal on a piston gun that came with 1 CAA 30 round mag. They now have it without the mag on sale for $589 right now. I love how clean the gun is.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Pulled the trigger on a black friday M4 rifle kit sale from psa the other day. 346$ shipped! All I need is a rear sight, stripped lower and a mag.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Pulled the trigger on a black friday M4 rifle kit sale from psa the other day. 346$ shipped! All I need is a rear sight, stripped lower and a mag.


I've put a few together in the past. It's not hard, but the detent pins can be tricky.
Pick up a clevis pin that will fit the holes for the front and back take down pins. It will make inserting the detent spring and pin while sliding in the take down pins much easier. Send me a PM when you get the lower parts. I'll give you the 10 second tour, it is that easy. Otherwise, you will be chasing those pins and springs all over the house. 
I used a thin punch to insert into the trigger and hammer groups to them line up properly while inserting the pins.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

petronius said:


> I've put a few together in the past. It's not hard, but the detent pins can be tricky.
> Pick up a clevis pin that will fit the holes for the front and back take down pins. It will make inserting the detent spring and pin while sliding in the take down pins much easier. Send me a PM when you get the lower parts. I'll give you the 10 second tour, it is that easy. Otherwise, you will be chasing those pins and springs all over the house.
> I used a thin punch to insert into the trigger and hammer groups to them line up properly while inserting the pins.


Thanks for the tip man, I will hold you to that! Got to find a stripped lower first tho.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Thanks for the tip man, I will hold you to that! Got to find a stripped lower first tho.


Here's a Michigan version. The company is in Okemos, Mi.
http://www.sherwoodarmory.com/aboutus.asp
http://www.sherwoodarmory.com/product-p/ax15-michigansealstrippedlower.htm


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

petronius said:


> Here's a Michigan version. The company is in Okemos, Mi.
> http://www.sherwoodarmory.com/aboutus.asp
> http://www.sherwoodarmory.com/product-p/ax15-michigansealstrippedlower.htm


I got to get one of these for my .450, nice!


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Don't rule out a Sig Sauer M400...complete rifles with a forge lower can be found for under $1k.


----------

